# GON post participant's are leaving.



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2017)

Do you think it's because of over moderation? My friends are turning to facebook groups. I like GON and I want to see it grow, but people are saying it is behind the times.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah I quit too


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 25, 2017)

We live in a era where people can't stand to hear another opinion, so Facebook groups allow sissies to control what they hear, so as to not get their little feeling hurt. 

I don't think over moderation is hurting the forum, it might make it tough on the ones who need to call people vulgar names around his buddies, but probably keeps the average guy coming.


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 25, 2017)

Easier to post photos on face book.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 25, 2017)

They have been leaving since this place started. New people move in and take their place.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 25, 2017)

Forum members leave or get banded, and new people fill their shoes. Been that way since the beginning. The forum is bigger than one or two folks. My .02


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 25, 2017)

I feel G is bit harsh of a rating.  Considering over 100 of the channels on my TV are rated PG-13
But whatever


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 25, 2017)

Heck I wish a few more would leave. There are a few that post replies are always negative or ignorant responses. Just saying.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2017)

I like this place... Good folks all the way around


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 25, 2017)

I like it the way it is.

My son can get on here, and I really don't have to worry about what he will see or read.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 25, 2017)

The rating is stiff but that is a small part of what makes this place unique.


----------



## madisoncounty (Nov 25, 2017)

glynr329 said:


> Heck I wish a few more would leave. There are a few that post replies are always negative or ignorant responses. Just saying.



Case in point ....... ^^^^

Been around her 11 years plus - this is only my 61st post in all that time. Why? Everyone here already knows it all. No use in my input. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2017)

Places where people are expected to behave, never gets behind the times.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 25, 2017)

Needs more smilies!


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 25, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> I feel G is bit harsh of a rating.  Considering over 100 of the channels on my TV are rated PG-13
> But whatever



I agree,  considering the infraction points never expire and 3 get you banned. Folks here for years slip up and get banned.  At least give them a 12 month expiration.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 25, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> I agree,  considering the infraction points never expire and 3 get you banned. Folks here for years slip up and get banned.  At least give them a 12 month expiration.



It's not a slip that gets folks banned. I have more "you know better" emails than I do infractions. It takes way more than a slip.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Do you think it's because of over moderation? My friends are turning to facebook groups. I like GON and I want to see it grow, but people are saying it is behind the times.



Who left?


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 25, 2017)

Worth half as much at twice the price!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 25, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I like it the way it is.
> 
> My son can get on here, and I really don't have to worry about what he will see or read.



I agree. You shouldn’t have to worry about a young outdoorsman getting on here to learn something and seeing some of the garbage you see on FB.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2017)

I got bandid from FB. They said I was to clean with post.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2017)

Hope I don’t get bandid here. 
How would I explain that to my mother & BkW.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2017)

If u step in the mud before u enter this house. Take your shoes off at the door.


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 25, 2017)

sinclair1 said:


> We live in a era where people can't stand to hear another opinion, so Facebook groups allow sissies to control what they hear, so as to not get their little feeling hurt.
> 
> I don't think over moderation is hurting the forum, it might make it tough on the ones who need to call people vulgar names around his buddies, but probably keeps the average guy coming.



Here’s why I don’t mind the groups I’m a member of on FB. All are hunting related. 

It reminds me of how this place use to be back in 03. Everybody was open to advice, no criticism, mature answers, and extremely friendly.  

It is still here, but sort of rare. Everybody knows more than the next guy, advice seems to be brushed off more than listened to. 

Just my observation.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 25, 2017)

elfiii said:


> They have been leaving since this place started. New people move in and take their place.



Da erf heats up, da erf cools down. Been that way since the beginning.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 25, 2017)

I got asked to leave the Facebook page !! Well...one of em anyways !! And I didn't get any warnings !!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 25, 2017)

greg N Clayton  used to be a regular. Wonder what happen to him.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 25, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> greg N Clayton  used to be a regular. Wonder what happen to him.



He stays up yonder close to santa claws, innerwebs are kinda sketchy; plus his leaf looking bidness is in full swing right nowa


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 25, 2017)

If you get banded from here you deserved it. There are multiple warnings and passes issued.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2017)

I wonder the same thing eryday.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2017)

I definitely enjoy this place, I just wish it was a little more up to date. Especially since Photobucket shut down 3rd party hosting.posting a photo is about impossible.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 25, 2017)

Are those you are concerned about contributing members who ask and answer questions and add to the forum?

If so we need to find a way to retain them. If not..................


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 25, 2017)

I think it's a good,well-moderated forum.No one is forced to be here,if they don't like clean they are free to move on.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 25, 2017)

It’s the only place I can read Sinclair1 and NOYDB’s arguements.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 25, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I like it the way it is.
> 
> My son can get on here, and I really don't have to worry about what he will see or read.



Just like a Field and Stream magazine. The way it should be


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 25, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> greg N Clayton  used to be a regular. Wonder what happen to him.



ahhh....he still lurking around. Somebody said his health ain't real good and that he can't take too much excitement. He missed leaf looking season for the most part I hear !! I did hear he is looking fer Timbo85 down near Douglas Ga. Something about a cur dog to keep him company !!


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 25, 2017)

fireman32 said:


> It’s the only place I can read Sinclair1 and NOYDB’s arguements.



We don't argue.

We just agree differently.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 25, 2017)

NOYDB said:


> We don't argue.
> 
> We just agree differently.



Same kind if different as me?


----------



## NugeForPres (Nov 25, 2017)

Man I love this place.  Don't do Facebook.


----------



## yelper43 (Nov 25, 2017)

I don’t post much but never miss a day reading along. Basically got hired for my job because of my GON sticker on my truck and a good interview by ds7418. And I gain too much weight from paymasters cafe.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 26, 2017)

Good folks here....

A GON app has been requested for years.

Build it they will come.


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 26, 2017)

There are a lot of people with a lot of great knowledge and willing to help in a positive way. Then there are people that are pretty funny and come up with some crazy stuff. I enjoy this place a lot just have a few you have to over look.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> greg N Clayton  used to be a regular. Wonder what happen to him.





Hornet22 said:


> He stays up yonder close to santa claws, innerwebs are kinda sketchy; plus his leaf looking bidness is in full swing right nowa



It is 6:46 and he is off checking his clocks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 26, 2017)

You have to really work at it to get banned here. Like, be determined to. Most of the folks who do that and purposely push back on their anti-GON agenda until they get gone are the same ones that then badmouth us on other sites. 

I am not anywhere remotely near G-rated in real life, but it's nice to have a place on the web that is. That's the way Woody wanted it, so that's the way we keep it. If you can't bring yourself to be G-rated for a few minutes of your day while you're on here, there are a bazillion sites on the web that range from PG-13 to downright X-rated nasty. Those may be where you find your niche.

And when I'm doing registrations, I notice that probably at least 10-15 people join the site on an average day.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 26, 2017)

yelper43 said:


> I don’t post much but never miss a day reading along. Basically got hired for my job because of my GON sticker on my truck and a good interview by ds7418. And I gain too much weight from paymasters cafe.



You need to post more


----------



## cramer (Nov 26, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I like it the way it is.
> 
> My son can get on here, and I really don't have to worry about what he will see or read.



Same here 
'Bout the only thing I have to worry about when visiting is the advertising that pops up on the side after opening one of fuzzies threads.
Like now " wimminz mid-calf suede boots"

I have learned a great deal from others on here, and also enjoy the good humor shared back and forth.

I don't and won't do fb - it's for sissies and tattooed people


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 26, 2017)

I sure have learned a lot here,,,, some really great people here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Definitely no Facebook for me,,,, heard today they're going to ban gun advertising,,,,


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 26, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I like it the way it is.
> 
> My son can get on here, and I really don't have to worry about what he will see or read.



These days, regardless of content of the posting,  there is no way in hades I would allow young kids online interacting with a bunch of adults.  Too many predators popping up in "safe" places (obviously not suggesting that about any regulars here,  but anyone can join) to trust strangers with the ability to private message a child on the internet.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2017)

Last I heard of Greg from some where around Clayton, he spent every waking hour looking for Big Feets, they say that is all he thinks about and can be seen roaming the woods beating on trees. with his hand hewed Bigfoot stick, most days.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> These days, regardless of content of the posting,  there is no way in hades I would allow young kids online interacting with a bunch of adults.  Too many predators popping up in "safe" places (obviously not suggesting that about any regulars here,  but anyone can join) to trust strangers with the ability to private message a child on the internet.



covenant eyes is a great program for tracking what your kids are doing.  Or anyone else that wants you to help hold them accountable for what they are looking at and posting


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 26, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Last I heard of Greg from some where around Clayton, he spent every waking hour looking for Big Feets, they say that is all he thinks about and can be seen roaming the woods beating on trees. with his hand hewed Bigfoot stick, most days.



Now that you mentioned it........I got a baby one Friday !! Dogs bayed it in a deep holler under a branch bank after they flushed it out of laurel thicket up high. The grown one  (bigfeet) gave the young dogs the slip, but the baby one (around 175-200 lbs) got caught by a couple of the older ones !! They had been seen in a rural neighborhood plowing their fields getting ready for next planting season. I got pictures of him, but they too graphic to post here !! Don't want to be getting no more "you need to watch it" messages !!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 26, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Now that you mentioned it........I got a baby one Friday !! Dogs bayed it in a deep holler after they flushed it out of laurel thicket up high. The grown one gave the young dogs the slip, but the baby one (around 175-200 lbs) got caught !! They had been seen in a rural neighborhood plowing their fields getting ready for next planting season. I got pictures of him, but they too graphic to post here !! Don't want to be getting no more "you need to watch it" messages !!



What do bigfeets backstraps taste like?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 26, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> What do bigfeets backstraps taste like?



Not bad at all !! Ain't enough fat on em to make ground meat !! Gotta add a little to make em edible !! The woman now says I am a cannibal !! Had to drag that sucker nearly a mile !! Kinda glad the adult got away !! That sucker would proably went 1/2 a ton !! Would have been a long day !!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Fuzzy werkin on a infraction


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 26, 2017)

oops1 said:


> Fuzzy werkin on a infraction



Fuzzy been werkin on more than one fer years !! I figer he knows somebody or knows something on somebody  oops !!


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Dont fret fuzzy, I will get some of my lawn gurus and leaf lookers to sign up and take your friends place


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 26, 2017)

You know...the mods/admin could vote among themselves to create a private section that is only accessed via password that would require a validation of age to acquire the credentials to access. I know a couple other website forums that have such a designated area where they allow a bit more to fly and not as much censoring. Not talking about all out inappropriate content...just less policing to allow for a little more venting. Just a thought.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 26, 2017)

GON could charge about $50 a year to participate. That would thin out some undesirable folks


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 26, 2017)

madisoncounty said:


> Everyone here already knows it all.



We do not!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 26, 2017)

Facebook/Instagram/Twitter/ect is for woman and kids. 

Grown men stick to forums. 

Unless you just got divorced. Then you get a pass. Facebook seems like it would be an easy way to pick low hangin' fruit. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm one of the few model examples for this "G" rated forum...


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 26, 2017)

Milkman said:


> GON could charge about $50 a year to participate. That would thin out some undesirable folks



Not me.  I have $50 ready to burn


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 26, 2017)

jiminbogart said:


> Facebook/Instagram/Twitter/ect is for woman and kids.
> 
> Grown men stick to forums.
> 
> Unless you just got divorced. Then you get a pass. Facebook seems like it would be an easy way to pick low hangin' fruit. If you know what I mean.



This made me LoLing


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2017)

a friend of mine posted on FB today that she was in a relationship..

with mashed potatoes.


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 26, 2017)

*Leaving*

It might help if Fuzzy changed that hairy picture.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 26, 2017)

Back in the day,when I was on many different meds (for depression) and experiencing various bad side effects,I butted heads with a few folks.Thankfully,they finally hit the right combination and I'm about as normal as I'm likely to get.
Thanks to the mods and admins for not banding me.As anyone can see on my profile,I'm living on the edge of bandom,and one slip will put me out.

I have made some real good real life friends through this forum,and I aim to be around another ten years or so.

Many of those friends are also on Facebook,and it's a way for me to keep up with my family,too.That's all.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 27, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> Back in the day,when I was on many different meds (for depression) and experiencing various bad side effects,I butted heads with a few folks.Thankfully,they finally hit the right combination and I'm about as normal as I'm likely to get.
> Thanks to the mods and admins for not banding me.As anyone can see on my profile,I'm living on the edge of bandom,and one slip will put me out.
> 
> I have made some real good real life friends through this forum,and I aim to be around another ten years or so.
> ...



Dave
Only you and the mods can see your “record” on the profile.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2017)

The billy threads are my face book. I can't think of any thing I'd want changed with this site. Keep up the good work mods and admins.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2017)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good folks here....
> 
> A GON app has been requested for years.
> 
> Build it they will come.



This is a free site and with most free sites, there is not budget to develop such bells and whistles.  Maybe some app savvy user will agree to develop.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2017)

This thread was predictable.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 27, 2017)

I just quit a forum for piedmont deer hunters..Just didn't want to keep reading about all the personal body parts everyone was being called. This is much better.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm one of the few model examples for this "G" rated forum...


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 27, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Dave
> Only you and the mods can see your “record” on the profile.



You mean our infractions are on our 'permanent record'? I thought I left all that behind in high school.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 27, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> The billy threads are my face book. I can't think of any thing I'd want changed with this site. Keep up the good work mods and admins.



This right here,,,, my only suggestion is that we become join only,,,, security issues and all,,,,


----------



## rospaw (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm one of the few model examples for this "G" rated forum...



G........string????


----------



## Milkman (Nov 27, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> This thread was predictable.



Why??


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Why??





You know why.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> I agree,  considering the infraction points never expire and 3 get you banned. Folks here for years slip up and get banned.  At least give them a 12 month expiration.



Nope. You get 4 Infractions before you are banded. You also get one "free" Warning to start the process. If after your Warning and your first Infraction you haven't figured things out you're probably not going to make it around here.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks to all the mods that keep the trash and trouble makers out of here


----------



## Echo (Nov 27, 2017)

I've been knocking around here for a good long while and things have certainly changed over time as they do on most forums. Honestly I liked it better before GON took over the moderation as there was actually some great humor to be found along with the general outdoor discussion and though it wasn't exactly G-rated, I never saw anything that was too out of line in my opinion.

Gon provides the site however and I respect their decision to run things the way they see fit but I have also noted that participation does seem to be trending downward for whatever reason.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 27, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> This right here,,,, my only suggestion is that we become join only,,,, security issues and all,,,,



I'm on another site that has sub-forums that are visible only to members 
This sub forums are much less moderated and let you express things in a more adult manner. 

I don't know if it works better or worse. But it's a different way.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 27, 2017)

I dropped pretty much every FB forum I was on.  They got old.  Same deer would get posted on every single one of them and the same questions get asked repeatedly that a fella can read here.  You have the same handful of folks on every single page, so I couldn't figure out what the need for 20 different pages was.  I'm just over the "blue room."  The best thing about it is the messenger threads where folks can have side conversations about the main topic.........very difficult to do with PM's here.

Even though there are flaws, some can be discussed and others which can't, I do like this forum.  I guess I will like it more now that I don't have 20 different facebook hunting pages sending me notifications every time some dude wants to know "age n score."  I do, however, miss all the good trolling that used to happen here........man, there was some funny threads back then.  Best one I can remember is the dude with the pet yotes, and the fella with the gay hunting partner.  Big lol'ns.


----------



## b rad (Nov 27, 2017)

im sure a lot of these folks on gon are on the fb hunting pages as well and deny it on here lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 27, 2017)

JB0704 said:


> Best one I can remember is the dude with the pet yotes, and the fella with the gay hunting partner.  Big lol'ns.



Those were a couple good uns. Lol's for days


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 27, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> I'm on another site that has sub-forums that are visible only to members
> This sub forums are much less moderated and let you express things in a more adult manner.
> 
> I don't know if it works better or worse. But it's a different way.



Yeah,,,, I was only thinking about the security issues,,,, I like the g rated format,,,,


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 27, 2017)

I've noticed a large drop in the fishing forum over the few years I've been here. Back when I started a number of guides would post reports, not advertisements, and they seemed to get run off. I suspect it was a member, group of members, that thought they were broaching the advertising prohibition on the boards but I can't recall a single one saying "Book with me here!" 

It was really helpful for the weekend warrior, who understood the techniques and tactics, but just needed a little more information like structure the fish were located on, area of the lake they were thickest in, etc., to have a guide come give that multiple-day-a-week on the water knowledge. 

Now it's a report every couple days instead of a couple every day, and the discussions just aren't as good on average. I'm glad to see that Ol'Captain is still keeping up with his stories, though, but the fishing forum to me is basically dead. In all of the posts and all of the comments there may be a handful of them that would be able to be considered on par with that of just a few years ago, but it's so rare that I go in there once a day to look and see if anything's changed. Usually I can come back at 4PM and see that the latest post was from 8AM the same day, if it's even that new. 

The PF and campfire sections are really why I keep coming back now, that and my Grand Summer threads which I may or may not do again this year.


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 27, 2017)

jiminbogart said:


> Facebook/Instagram/Twitter/ect is for woman and kids.
> 
> Grown men stick to forums.
> 
> Unless you just got divorced. Then you get a pass. Facebook seems like it would be an easy way to pick low hangin' fruit. If you know what I mean.



You need to change your avatar.


----------



## Big Foot (Nov 27, 2017)

this site is a good one overall............better than allot

JS


----------



## OmenHonkey (Nov 27, 2017)

Who left?? I ain't going nowhere!! I like it round here.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 27, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I've noticed a large drop in the fishing forum over the few years I've been here. Back when I started a number of guides would post reports, not advertisements, and they seemed to get run off. I suspect it was a member, group of members, that thought they were broaching the advertising prohibition on the boards but I can't recall a single one saying "Book with me here!"
> 
> It was really helpful for the weekend warrior, who understood the techniques and tactics, but just needed a little more information like structure the fish were located on, area of the lake they were thickest in, etc., to have a guide come give that multiple-day-a-week on the water knowledge.
> 
> ...


The fishing forum is dead and not because it's deer season,been like that for a while.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 27, 2017)

You can only have a part of your time taken up by the 997th ask -

Is this caliber good for deer?

But that's the same everywhere.

I have seen that same nature of post on every BB, Forum, Chat room or what ever you favor to inhabit. 

Probably the same was scratched onto rocks in caves before fire was invented.

Followed by an ad for Leupold rock chucking aiming devices.

And elfiii was there!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2017)

NOYDB said:


> Followed by an ad for Leupold rock chucking aiming devices.
> 
> And elfiii was there!



I was on the Leupold rock chucking aiming devices porstaff. We were a rum crew.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 27, 2017)

I agree with NoneYaBidness.....

The search function has taken most of the purpose of the forum away. No need to discuss most things that newbees need to ask.  

So all that is left is sharing kills, trolling, banter, and the rare new question.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> I agree with NoneYaBidness.....
> 
> The search function has taken most of the purpose of the forum away. No need to discuss most things that newbees need to ask.
> 
> So all that is left is sharing kills, trolling, banter, and the rare new question.



I am amazed at how few people use the search function. I am disappointed in the number of people who tell newbies to look it up rather than answer the question for the umpty umpth time.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 27, 2017)

Ten years next month.........................and getting better ................every day............


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 27, 2017)

Elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii's SS# is 3.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 27, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I am amazed at how few people use the search function. I am disappointed in the number of people who tell newbies to look it up rather than answer the question for the umpty umpth time.



Huh ?? Wait...let me reread this...slowly this time.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii's SS# is 3.



Adam and Eve were 1 and 2


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 27, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Adam and Eve were 1 and 2


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2017)

I’m going to miss u fuzzy.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm a casual violator. My infractions are so few and far between that I've lost track of how many I have. For all I know, I could be on the precipice of being banned. It adds a measure of excitement to my forum experience.

Is there somewhere we can go to see how many we have? Wait. Don't tell me. It'll ruin the experience.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 27, 2017)

Why is it that folks want to join this forum and then want a rules change?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2017)

I have no idea what y'all are talking about.

But then I don't post much on GON either.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have no idea what y'all are talking about.
> 
> But then I don't post much on GON either.



It’s been awhile sence I seen where u have posted. 

U doing good?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> It’s been awhile sence I seen where u have posted.
> 
> U doing good?



Doing great. You?

Hey, what happened to Fuzzy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2017)

Do what?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Do what?



Happy Birthday


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2017)

Good debates let's see how GON moves forward.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doing great. You?
> 
> Hey, what happened to Fuzzy?



He’s moving forward.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2017)

The business model is if you ain't growing your dying.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2017)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Good debates let's see how GON moves forward.





Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> The business model is if you ain't growing your dying.



It'll be just fine.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 27, 2017)

Will someone tell us who left ?????


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 27, 2017)

Bucky T said:


> You need to change your avatar.



Say what? Them there is Key Deer on Big Pine Key. (edit: Actually, it may have been No Name Key.)

My wife wouldn't let me bring one home. 



NCHillbilly said:


> Elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii's SS# is 3.



 Comedy gold! I shall steal that quip, claim as my own and use against :gary: on the PBB!


----------



## normaldave (Nov 27, 2017)

"GON post participant's are leaving..."

-Let me axe a question.

-Does this issue have anything to do with leaf-looking?  

-Seems it could be the root of the problem?  

-I think the claim has more bark than bite.

-Probably just a hatchet job anyhow.

-Just cant see the forest for the trees, sometimes.

-I say let the chips fall where they may.

-Posters are a renewable resource.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Will someone tell us who left ?????



Have you tried the search feature?    


I read somewhere that people don't use that.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Nov 28, 2017)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good folks here....
> 
> A GON app has been requested for years.
> 
> Build it they will come.



They had one that only worked halfway ok and did away with it after a short time.



MudDucker said:


> This is a free site and with most free sites, there is not budget to develop such bells and whistles.  Maybe some app savvy user will agree to develop.



1. A huge percentage of folks use phones for ALL their internet surfing now and it is only going to get more lopsided toward phone use in the future.  

2. GON is NOT "phone friendly" in any way...very difficult to use with constantly having to pinch and zoom and move it around to read.  I have no idea how JT does it so well but I know he has requested GON to switch on Tapatalk several times in the past with no success.

3.  There is already an app that would solve this.  Tapatalk would be FREE for GON to use and even though it has been requested many times over the years all we get is that they are "looking into it" and other excuses but it clearly ain't gonna happen.  The powers that be have never given a reason not to use it but I am sure it is all about losing advertising revenue. (I use adblock and don't see the ads anyway).

4.  Clearly money talks and members are a renewable resource...   JMHO


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 28, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> This is a free site and with most free sites, there is not budget to develop such bells and whistles.  Maybe some app savvy user will agree to develop.


Face book is also free


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 28, 2017)

Milkman said:


> GON could charge about $50 a year to participate. That would thin out some undesirable folks


Membership and traffic are most important to advertisers,start charging $50.00 to access this site  and see what happens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

Apps that function exactly the same as the website, such as facebook, are cumbersome to develop and maintain. 

Copy the link to the web page and drop it on your home screen on your phone, it links you directly to the website and works flawlessly. 

I don't see what the issue is. 

What's that? You can't post pics to GON from your phone?
You have two choices; Download a picture resizer app or before you take a pic solely for the purpose of downloading go into your photo settings and reduce the size of the image you are going to capture prior to taking the pic. 

I still don't see what the issue is.

What I do see is a few that aren't leaving here whining about folks that are, but they obviously aren't the ones here whining, because they are still here. 

There are plenty of free forum formats out there; phpBB, zetaboard, bbPress and a few others. You don't like what's happening here develop your own outdoor forum and manage it. Get your own members / subscribers, setup your own rules and be like Elvis, Do it Your Way. 

A word of caution though, while you are setting it up, take lots and lots of notes on the settings and HTML code you impart to your forum settings, threads, sub-forums, member permissions, foreground, background, border, framing, tools etc. settings. You will need those to make even minor changes as you find appearances you like, don't like and want to change as you rapidly gain up to 20 members over a 6 month period. 

You see, other than word of mouth and a few temporary supporters people in general don't want to be where others are not. They don't want to spread the word and convince others to be there, they don't want to help market your "free" product. In order for that to happen, you have to spend money. 

Oh, and don't forget an independent server for your forum protected by a multi-ISP router with sufficient walls to prevent outside users with less than honorable intentions from hacking in to your personal computer through your router and other more devious means. 

I encourage anyone that doesn't like what's happening here to give it the good ol' college try. It is very educational and will give you a fraction of a taste of what it takes to build and maintain a site such as this. 

In so much as the Mods and Admins comments go, this is the best environment I've seen regarding their behavior that has existed in many many years. We have had much much worse with personal agendas to target individuals they don't like and go after them. Those people are no longer in power here and a few of them are flat out gone from GON (from view at least) 

If you get called out for something sit back and humble yourself and be honest with yourself about what just happened. Perhaps it wasn't just you and was a rash of conditions that got out of control and you might have been one of the lead instigators. Admit it when you are called on it, apologize for it and try not to do it again. 

We all typically know when we push the rules envelope and can control that by editing our posts or deleting a borderline post all together. Just because Little Johnny jumped into the fireplace doesn't mean you have to, despite how cool Little Johnny is in your eyes. 

I've been there and done that on all of the above and posted right up to the edge of the cliff in the past, and knew it when I did it. Other times I wasn't at fault and posts were interpreted incorrectly and PM's went to flying. Under the old group of Mods / Admins there were no explanations or second chances. Under this group the playing field is very fair and if it was an honest mistake or interpreted incorrectly you get the chance to explain yourself and even see where they are coming from. Which btw is extremely generous of them considering they don't get to play in the forums and enjoy them like the general members do, considering they are too busy reading each and every single post made to insure it falls within the rules and regs of the forum to keep GON the great Outdoor Forum that it is. 

There is not another one out there anywhere like GON with the number of members and opportunity to meet and hang out with some of the best stewards of the outdoors such as exist here. 

Take a step back, breath through your eyelids and even a day, week or month, or if needed a year or two break from the forum and re-center yourself. You will be back or you won't, but either way your BP will thank you.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 28, 2017)

I been hanging around here for a couple of years now, and I have never been able to post a picture !! I need to set down with a savy somebody and get them to teach me !! I got a few bigfeet pictures that people would be interested in seeing !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 28, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Will someone tell us who left ?????



If every registered person posted 1 or 2 posts a week, you would have a hard time reading them all !! I wish folks would have more get togethers than they do !! I really enjoy meeting and talking with folks !!


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 28, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> If every registered person posted 1 or 2 posts a week, you would have a hard time reading them all !! I wish folks would have more get togethers than they do !! I really enjoy meeting and talking with folks !!



97,334 registered users.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> 97,334 registered users.



Look again.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look again.



hmmm looked under member list.....

I don't know what to believe anymore


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> hmmm looked under member list.....
> 
> I don't know what to believe anymore


I presume you mean "Members List"
That tally is set by parameters in days and is not a total analytics account of total members currently registered and unrestricted by a set number of days parameter. 

The later (analytics) is an accurate count. The "Members List" number is restricted by the parameters assigned to it. 

There are more controls in a forum set up for Admin's to set from general participation to tracking that any one Admin should ever care to have, but somebody somewhere finds it useful. For purposes of advertising the number of currently registered members is important because it allows them to formulate an actuarial hypothesis of how many hits / views each ad might get. 

It is also useful information to the Owner of the sight. For the Admin's, not so much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm lucky to still be here . .


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm lucky to still be here . .



It's because you're affable


----------



## rydert (Nov 28, 2017)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's because you're affable



he don't even know what that word means.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

Just gained another one. I'd say the title of this thread is a bit misleading, if not flat out wrong.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

Just gained another one. Something must be wrong.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I presume you mean "Members List"
> That tally is set by parameters in days and is not a total analytics account of total members currently registered and unrestricted by a set number of days parameter.
> 
> The later (analytics) is an accurate count. The "Members List" number is restricted by the parameters assigned to it.
> ...



Oh, now I get it.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 28, 2017)

People come and go all the time. I used to be on several gun or reloading forums all the time a few years ago. I'm not really into that anymore, so while I used to post all the time on those forums, I probably haven't visited most of them in a couple of years now. 

I enjoy this forum because of it's broad subject matter and because of the moderation. Yes, it can be a little too strict at times, in my opinion, but overall it keeps it a site worth visiting. 

I don't post as much as I used to, and I ignore certain topics that have been absolutely done to death (dog hunting, line hunters, etc). I automatically open some member's threads because I know they will be interesting and some I ignore because I know they will be inflammatory and idiotic. 

People change over time as do their interests. This is probably the only forum that I still frequent from, say, five years ago. Just as in real life, people come into and out of the forum all the time.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Nov 28, 2017)

That weather guy sure does talk a lot...


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just gained another one. I'd say the title of this thread is a bit misleading, if not flat out wrong.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just gained another one. Something must be wrong.


There is no number for the amount of people who don't frequent the site any longer.
Only a number for those who sign up 

So your finger pointing of what is wright and rong might be a tad bit skewed.  

But I do ok with sorting out false statistics when they don't sound too certain in my head


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> There is no number for the amount of people who don't frequent the site any longer.
> Only a number for this who sign up
> 
> So your finger pointing of what is wright and rong might be a tad bit skewed.
> ...



Gained 3 more since that last post. Let em leave, there are plenty more where they came from.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 28, 2017)

OmenHonkey said:


> That weather guy sure does talk a lot...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 28, 2017)

Tell ya what would tell the rest of the story !! If folks were deleted after not at least visiting/checking in for a look around in a certain amount of time..they would be deleted !! I bet that would be a surprise to many !!


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 28, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Tell ya what would tell the rest of the story !! If folks were deleted after not at least visiting/checking in for a look around in a certain amount of time..they would be deleted !! I bet that would be a surprise to many !!



There is 100k worth of good user names being hoarded by people who don't even know their password 

Wait, that splains a lot.  
I bet there is only about 25k users. The other 75k is forgotten password accounts and they just rejoin


----------



## David C. (Nov 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is not another one out there anywhere like GON with the number of members and opportunity to meet and hang out with some of the best stewards of the outdoors such as exist here.



I have to agree with that. The wealth of knowledge here is second to none. If i want to talk hunting or fishing in Georgia, I'm here. Facebook has it's place, for me, mainly for reconnecting with old friends. I don't post much here, but I read a lot.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 28, 2017)

It would be asinine to try and change the rules of a site you agreed to the rules to sign up to begin with. Or a coup? Looks like GON (Or Woodies) had that covered. Best site bar none. No conspiracy or nothing. A lot of folks that like reading up. One thing about posting is you have lots of time to think about what you are saying to type it. Not just blurting something out of your mouth you can take back.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 28, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Not just blurting something out of your mouth you can take back.



But some still do.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 28, 2017)

I've been here a while.

Like it pretty good.


----------



## WayneB (Nov 28, 2017)

I was formerly the lead moderator and code geek for a forum with over 1 million registered users.
Miggy spoke a truth, it's a LOT more work to create and tweak a forum than anyone that's never tried it would expect. 
I have servers in my man-cave from the days I owned the forum, and had to do HOURLY backups from a CoLo server farm to my own at home server just to prevent the loss of information.

We did quarterly events, we sold tee shirts to try to recoup some of the bandwidth costs. We did cowchip bingo type stuff where we gave away a donated item to raise money for bandwidth and outside specialists.
Over the 6 years I was doing this, I out of pocket paid for $500k that advertisers fees, raffles, event entry fees and such did not cover.

Everyone thinks it's cool to be a moderator or admin, in reality it is a thankless task, performed for FREE by someone dedicated to the vision and theme implemented at the inception of the project.

My involvement in the former website was a result of the previous owner reaching full burn out and stress from having to finance, and run it. Lots of stuff had been scaled back that were popular due to constant bandwidth overruns. 
He had a database hard drive failure where 6-7 years of posts, threads and registration were lost. He secured a third 2nd mortgage to finance a specialist to recover, restore and migrate that data.. He was a pariah in the eyes of the 'general' user for weeks while the restoration was underway because they lost some silly tidbit of information that they needed, and could not access.

Once the website was restored, everyone seemed tickled and grateful, no one offered to open their wallets to help the guy out, .. except the admins and moderators.
I bought the guys house, and allowed him to buy back with one payment instead of 4 by remortgaging it.
The other moderator folk covered a month of overhead, just to give him a chance to save his house, marriage and sanity.

The few of us who'd had any formal training in computer stuff rewrote every.single.line. and built a newer better website experience. We crunched, went back to school, hit the books and generally abused and neglected our families to save this cyber community.

I've been apart from it for well over 10 years, and it was recently sold to a larger corporation with deep pockets. 

Building and running a successful web community is work. It rarely pays, and it's seldom recognized all the hours, days, and weeks of work go into a change without the always lurking crash that will wipe everything out.

I know from experience that an APP that parallels the website is a bear to code and debug, and they are inherently unfriendly with the database used for this site.
Can it be done? Absolutely! Done cheaply? Not a chance.

I joined here researching coastal GA fishing, and saw a handful of instances my experience in living can impact someone looking for it. I liked the atmosphere when I registered, and like it more now.
I have respect for the moderators and admin that manage and herd the masses, I've been one. It ain't easy, it ain't rewarding in any tangible way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> There is 100k worth of good user names being hoarded by people who don't even know their password
> 
> Wait, that splains a lot.
> I bet there is only about 25k users. The other 75k is forgotten password accounts and they just rejoin


Actually that members list with number of days parameters set on it we discussed earlier does allow the management to track dead / unused account. This gives them the option to delete these dead accounts / names and free them up for new members to use or lock them up in a list of names that are prohibited from being used. I know for a fact this sites membership gets cleaned up regularly.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 28, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> If every registered person posted 1 or 2 posts a week, you would have a hard time reading them all !! I wish folks would have more get togethers than they do !! I really enjoy meeting and talking with folks !!



I enjoy the get-togethers too!! Let's plan one this coming spring...or sooner!


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 29, 2017)

:





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm lucky to still be here . .



Me too!


----------



## redeli (Nov 29, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I presume you mean "Members List"
> That tally is set by parameters in days and is not a total analytics account of total members currently registered and unrestricted by a set number of days parameter.
> 
> The later (analytics) is an accurate count. The "Members List" number is restricted by the parameters assigned to it.
> ...



What he said x 2


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2017)

OmenHonkey said:


> That weather guy sure does talk a lot...



Sometimes too much


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2017)

Milkman said:


> GON could charge about $50 a year to participate. That would thin out some undesirable folks



The same ones that complain about a $5 license increase.  They would have no where to complain or they would pay $50 to complain about it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 29, 2017)

WayneB said:


> I was formerly the lead moderator and code geek for a forum with over 1 million registered users.
> Miggy spoke a truth, it's a LOT more work to create and tweak a forum than anyone that's never tried it would expect.
> I have servers in my man-cave from the days I owned the forum, and had to do HOURLY backups from a CoLo server farm to my own at home server just to prevent the loss of information.
> 
> ...



Are you related to NOYDB ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> I enjoy the get-togethers too!! Let's plan one this coming spring...or sooner!


I'm workin on it buddy. It's slow goin though. Glad they got you all patched up so you can serenade us some more. 


PappyHoel said:


> The same ones that complain about a $5 license increase.  They would have no where to complain or they would pay $50 to complain about it.


Ain't dat da truf. Bunch of bitty hens.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 29, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Adam and Eve were 1 and 2



Adam and Lilith were 1 and 2.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I got a few bigfeet pictures that people would be interested in seeing !!



If they gots toe nails that look like Fritos, keep 'em to you own self.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Lilith was the snake?


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 29, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Lilith was the snake?



Adam's first wife.

But she wouldn't be subservient and was deposed.

Eve was the second wife. 

The story was in the first part of Genesis and isn't told much.

O-O-O-Old  testament and not taught in Sunday School.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 29, 2017)

NOYDB said:


> Adam's first wife.
> 
> But she wouldn't be subservient and was deposed.
> 
> ...




ppplllffftttt!


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 29, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> ppplllffftttt!



Use your adult english words.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 29, 2017)

sorry if you don't understand, but I am not explaining it to you


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 29, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> sorry if you don't understand, but I am not explaining it to you



Sorry. 

I assumed you had adult words to share. 

My mistake.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2017)

NOYDB said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I assumed you had adult words to share.
> 
> My mistake.



I understood him perfectly, but obviously there is a regional dialect difference between where he's from and where I'm from. Where I'm from we spell it; PFFFFFFFFFT!!!


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 29, 2017)

I only have 1 more point to slip up and I'll be history. That's why I have been watching my P's and Q's. The funny thing is I got those infractions 6 and 4 years ago respectfully, been walking a fine line ever since.

I have learned to stay clear of the sports forum cause that's where I get 'em. I Avoid that place like the plague.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 30, 2017)

Robert28 said:


> I only have 1 more point to slip up and I'll be history. That's why I have been watching my P's and Q's. The funny thing is I got those infractions 6 and 4 years ago respectfully, been walking a fine line ever since.
> 
> I have learned to stay clear of the sports forum cause that's where I get 'em. I Avoid that place like the plague.



Try the political forum. 

More rules violations there than a mafia run casino


----------



## Milkman (Nov 30, 2017)

Is the OP participating in the thread??

If not the word for this long thread is trolling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Is the OP participating in the thread??
> 
> If not the word for this long thread is trolling.



Or maybe "Bit Dog"....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't get it???


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 30, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Is the OP participating in the thread??
> 
> If not the word for this long thread is trolling.





Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> I don't get it???



I was thinking maybe the OP was on the list of leavers.  But there he is.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 30, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> Try the political forum.
> 
> More rules violations there than a mafia run casino



Pretty much.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2017)

Bunch of thread hackers


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just gained another one. I'd say the title of this thread is a bit misleading, if not flat out wrong.



Didn't you disappear from the forum for a while because you were upset about something?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Didn't you disappear from the forum for a while because you were upset about something?



Yes, I covered that in an earlier post. 
I also stated in that same post that this Mod / Admin environment is wayyy better than it was a few years ago.


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 30, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> Try the political forum.
> 
> More rules violations there than a mafia run casino



Agree.  The rest of the Woody's forums are the best on the internet for G/PG rated moderation.  But if you get sucked too heavily into the PF, you run the risk of landing on some hate group list that you don't want to be on.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Dec 1, 2017)

I ain"t going no wheres !!!!


----------



## Redbow (Dec 1, 2017)

madisoncounty said:


> Case in point ....... ^^^^
> 
> Been around her 11 years plus - this is only my 61st post in all that time. Why? Everyone here already knows it all. No use in my input.
> 
> Happy Holidays!



Yep, I certainly agree but every site you go on not only this one has the know-it-all's they are a dime a dozen..And the ones that just have to out post others, I guess they have nothing else to do in life.. This is a good site though, I like the fact that bad language is not allowed here, that's a big plus in today's world IMO..


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2017)

Redbow said:


> Yep, I certainly agree but *every site you go on not only this one has the know-it-all's they are a dime a dozen..And the ones that just have to out post others, I guess they have nothing else to do in life..* This is a good site though, I like the fact that bad language is not allowed here, that's a big plus in today's world IMO..



That!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, I covered that in an earlier post.
> I also stated in that same post that this Mod / Admin environment is wayyy better than it was a few years ago.



You didn't actually say you left the site for a while because of the Mod/Admin,you just complained about the previous ones."pot, kettle, black"dont ya think?I mean just because you think the previous admin/mod was bad doesn't mean everyone else has to or have to think the current ones are any better or worse,everyone has opinions that dont necessarily  have to line up with yours.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm still here . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> You didn't actually say you left the site for a while because of the Mod/Admin,you just complained about the previous ones."pot, kettle, black"dont ya think?I mean just because you think the previous admin/mod was bad doesn't mean everyone else has to or have to think the current ones are any better or worse,everyone has opinions that dont necessarily  have to line up with yours.


No I said "I did all of the above"

You want me to use crayon's next time?


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No I said "I did all of the above"
> 
> You want me to use crayon's next time?



I will take the crayon version of you leaving while crying like a school girl


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2017)

sinclair1 said:


> I will take the crayon version of you leaving while crying like a school girl


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 I need to leave myself, posting 15 thousand times on a forum is kinda scary when you say it out loud


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 1, 2017)

sinclair1 said:


> I need to leave myself, posting 15 thousand times on a forum is kinda scary when you say it out loud



You couldn't quit unless it was on an even number.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 1, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> You couldn't quit unless it was on an even number.



or unless he has the last word on NOYDB


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> or unless he has the last word on NOYDB




They`ll both be here till the end of time then.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 1, 2017)

god help us


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Facebook?


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want me to use crayon's next time?



Gritty post, what.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2017)

JustUs4All said:


> Gritty post, what.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 1, 2017)

Hrmmmph................


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 1, 2017)

I like the way a thread can morph and reveal several layers that otherwise might go unreported...........


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No I said "I did all of the above"
> 
> You want me to use crayon's next time?



Yes but try not to use too many color combinations,remember your writing not drawing


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 2, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> Facebook?



You live in Harris county also?maybe we will run into each other at the Dollar Store,I see oops there all the time.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 2, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> You live in Harris county also?maybe we will run into each other at the Dollar Store,I see oops there all the time.



That's because he stocks the shelves there for extra spending money


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 2, 2017)

I like it just the way it is   I even was here before the BIG CRASH back in the day membership was limited, many wondered how and why A guy from the north was allowed on back then ( even got bad mouthed and call a yankee)  Even way up here I got to meet a few folks that came up for a visit (thankfully they left  JK) and enjoyed a beer or 2 with them and even showed them around. 

Oh and I have no problem posting pics here


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> I like the way a thread can morph and reveal several layers that otherwise might go unreported...........



Useless Billy morphs two or three times in one page.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Useless Billy morphs two or three times in one page.



Billy said he weren't no morph.  He is 5ft 8in tall.

Morphs are usually around 4ft


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 2, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> That's because he stocks the shelves there for extra spending money



I stop in there every now and then if I'm running short on moon pies or spam.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> I stop in there every now and then if I'm running short on moon pies or spam.



Which one......Oops frequents the Cataula DG,I'm mostly at the Ellerslie one.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 3, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Which one......Oops frequents the Cataula DG,I'm mostly at the Ellerslie one.



Pine Mountain


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 3, 2017)

I hit the dg for nuts frozen pizza and beer.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2017)

I usually stop in the dg for snacks before I go fishing and dip.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm still here !


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2017)

Fuzzy?


----------



## Katalee (Dec 6, 2017)

The DG's are also good for picking up women. Specially the one in Cataula.


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 6, 2017)

I left for awhile but have came back.

Like anything....some good folks and some bad. I fall in the 50/50 category.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2017)

Swamprat said:


> I left for awhile but have came back.
> 
> Like anything....some good folks and some bad. I fall in the 50/50 category.



I'm sketchy at best but still around.............Hello?......is this on?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> I'm sketchy at best but still around.............Hello?......is this on?



Had to put on my glasses, without them sketchy looks like scratchy, and I wasn't sure we really wanted to know why?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 7, 2017)

Im still here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 7, 2018)

The new look is good, but the leadership has not changed with the times... look at the campfire there used a few pages of threads made in one day. Now there Is probably 4 new threads a day.


----------



## specialk (Sep 7, 2018)

we have moderators? well i'll be....


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 7, 2018)

Well it aint no Volnation Forum but its pretty good......


----------



## glynr329 (Sep 7, 2018)

Honestly there are a few on here that need to be band or put in a special form only. I have no idea how they get away with some of the dumb stuff they say and get away with. I know for a fact there would be a lot more people on here if they were gone. Who wants to see all the negativity and all they want to do is argue about everything.(special forum just for them) On the positive side there are a lot of great people with a lot of knowledge. All the normal people know them and have a lot of respect for them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 7, 2018)

If you have ever had any official dealings with one of the moderators or admins on here now at this point in time, you are certainly trying very, very, very hard to be a pain in the butt. Like really trying.

We can't save folks from themselves. Sorry. I liked him a lot too, but there are rules that aren't that hard to follow. Get over it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 7, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you have ever had any official dealings with one of the moderators or admins on here now at this point in time, you are certainly trying very, very, very hard to be a pain in the butt. Like really trying.
> 
> We can't save folks from themselves. Sorry. I liked him a lot too, but there are rules that aren't that hard to follow. Get over it.


i built a Bridge. I’m over it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

Bye!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Bye!



You were still here????!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 7, 2018)

glynr329 said:


> Honestly there are a few on here that need to be band or put in a special form only. I have no idea how they get away with some of the dumb stuff they say and get away with. I know for a fact there would be a lot more people on here if they were gone.* Who wants to see all the negativity and all they want to do is argue about everything.(special forum just for them) *On the positive side there are a lot of great people with a lot of knowledge. All the normal people know them and have a lot of respect for them.


There already is.....It's called the political forum


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 7, 2018)

Did I miss a good ol fashioned banding?
Just checking in here and there is risky when it comes to situations like that.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 7, 2018)

I had a problem with depression back when I first came here in 2007,and some of the drugs the doctor tried were an absolute nightmare.I lost my job and almost lost my wife because of the way I behaved and almost lost my membership here because of the side effects from those drugs.

Mental illness is nothing to be ashamed of.It can happen to anybody.Unfortunately,treatment is a trial and error process and many errors were made in my case.I'm not making excuses...my behavior was wrong,and I apologize to anybody here that knew me during that time.I thank the moderators and administrators for their patience,and what they do to keep this forum like Woody intended it to be.Anyone who has a problem with that should go elsewhere.
Thanks for reading this and allowing me to explain myself.I felt I needed to get it off my chest.I have made some real good friends and I hope no enemies here.

Dave


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> You were still here????!!!!!



More or less....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

You've always been all right in my book, Dave.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 7, 2018)

Mine too Chief


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 7, 2018)

crackerdave said:


> I had a problem with depression back when I first came here in 2007,and some of the drugs the doctor tried were an absolute nightmare.I lost my job and almost lost my wife because of the way I behaved and almost lost my membership here because of the side effects from those drugs.
> 
> Mental illness is nothing to be ashamed of.It can happen to anybody.Unfortunately,treatment is a trial and error process and many errors were made in my case.I'm not making excuses...my behavior was wrong,and I apologize to anybody here that knew me during that time.I thank the moderators and administrators for their patience,and what they do to keep this forum like Woody intended it to be.Anyone who has a problem with that should go elsewhere.
> Thanks for reading this and allowing me to explain myself.I felt I needed to get it off my chest.I have made some real good friends and I hope no enemies here.
> ...




Your OK, I'm OK.


or something like that.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> The new look is good, but the leadership has not changed with the times... look at the campfire there used a few pages of threads made in one day. Now there Is probably 4 new threads a day.


I am still posting my awesome threads


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 8, 2018)

sinclair1 said:


> I am still posting my awesome threads


Where ????

?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 8, 2018)

I apologize I didn't mean for my post to bring up past dealings.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 8, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> The new look is good, but the leadership has not changed with the times... look at the campfire there used a few pages of threads made in one day. Now there Is probably 4 new threads a day.


I been noticing such for a long time Milton. It use to be you don't check for 2 or 3 days, you be here a while catching up. The time of year use to have a little to do with it. It may be there ain't nothing left to talk or discuss !! Kinda like reaching the end of the WWW (World Wide Web) !!


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> You've always been all right in my book, Dave.


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Argent11 (Sep 8, 2018)

All forum sites are slow right now. It will pick back up in the winter.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 8, 2018)

I check in once a week on average now. 
This twice in two days now.  But I'm averaging a week or longer these days.
I am in the group OP talks about I guess. No hurt feelings or I'll feelings.  Just moving on I guess.  
Its nature


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 8, 2018)

The fishing forum has more people in there right now. The fire may be slow but maybe they are just in the forum of their passion and doing less campfire talk. Most of the Fire guys go in the VP room called useless Billy so a brand new guy may not feel welcomed although the Billy's warm up to a new guy pretty quick.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

O


greg_n_clayton said:


> I been noticing such for a long time Milton. It use to be you don't check for 2 or 3 days, you be here a while catching up. The time of year use to have a little to do with it. It may be there ain't nothing left to talk or discuss !! Kinda like reaching the end of the WWW (World Wide Web) !!



I can tell what it is right away as a new member. There is a band of members here that sit on this forum day in and day out. They are all online buddies and anything that comes across the wire they are all in cahoots attack it. They steer threads, insult posters, and do so outside of what forum rules dictate. They go unchecked. I didnt realize it was like that as a reader and non member. As a member, shoot, post something they dont agree with they are clamoring for you to be banned, youre a liberal, youre stupid, etc. Most people here dont spend their day online and their online persona isnt where they go for acceptance. They come here to pass time and encounter the daily members that act like theyve got claim to a right or something. Its sad really, because the avg Joe doesnt care for that kind of online character. That unfortunately has to drive people off daily visits and posting. I have to go one or two days off of here or it turns you off the forum. Looks like as well liked and respected as GON publications have been and them having their namesake on this online gathering theyd have some kind of oversight on it. Clearly they dont in my opinion.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> O
> 
> 
> I can tell what it is right away as a new member. There is a band of members here that sit on this forum day in and day out. They are all online buddies and anything that comes across the wire they are all in cahoots attack it. They steer threads, insult posters, and do so outside of what forum rules dictate. They go unchecked. I didnt realize it was like that as a reader and non member. As a member, shoot, post something they dont agree with they are clamoring for you to be banned, youre a liberal, youre stupid, etc. Most people here dont spend their day online and their online persona isnt where they go for acceptance. They come here to pass time and encounter the daily members that act like theyve got claim to a right or something. Its sad really, because the avg Joe doesnt care for that kind of online character. That unfortunately has to drive people off daily visits and posting. I have to go one or two days off of here or it turns you off the forum. Looks like as well liked and respected as GON publications have been and them having their namesake on this online gathering theyd have some kind of oversight on it. Clearly they dont in my opinion.


Just stick to the more "on topic " threads. The PF is nothing but opinions and insults and the campfire can be anything from serious to not so serious.


----------



## Argent11 (Sep 10, 2018)

I've seen uncontrolled flame wars and dog piles ruin a lot of forums. Who didn't enforce their site rules. 
And I've been on forums since Windows 98 and dial up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> O
> 
> 
> I can tell what it is right away as a new member. There is a band of members here that sit on this forum day in and day out. They are all online buddies and anything that comes across the wire they are all in cahoots attack it. They steer threads, insult posters, and do so outside of what forum rules dictate. They go unchecked. I didnt realize it was like that as a reader and non member. As a member, shoot, post something they dont agree with they are clamoring for you to be banned, youre a liberal, youre stupid, etc. Most people here dont spend their day online and their online persona isnt where they go for acceptance. They come here to pass time and encounter the daily members that act like theyve got claim to a right or something. Its sad really, because the avg Joe doesnt care for that kind of online character. That unfortunately has to drive people off daily visits and posting. I have to go one or two days off of here or it turns you off the forum. Looks like as well liked and respected as GON publications have been and them having their namesake on this online gathering theyd have some kind of oversight on it. Clearly they dont in my opinion.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> Just stick to the more "on topic " threads. The PF is nothing but opinions and insults and the campfire can be anything from serious to not so serious.



You aint kidding. You turn around and give back to them what theyre dishing out and they have a coniption to see who can insult you first and want you banned. Is it really that important to them?


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


>



Or they do this.  They are conspiracy theroists in agreement that anyone that comes along and disagrees with them are former members. I mean, clearly you see where and how my opinions were formed.


----------



## Argent11 (Sep 10, 2018)

Yeah, the good ole 


mark-7mag said:


> Just stick to the more "on topic " threads. The PF is nothing but opinions and insults and the campfire can be anything from serious to not so serious.



Yeah, the clannish good ole buddy thing doesn't go over very well sometimes. 
I've been a moderator on a few of them, but we didn't have much power. 
Only to warn or delete a bad post. Moderators have got to have at least the ability to ban for 30 days.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2018)

Really? Seems like about 99% of the members don't have these problems. Some members have the same problems over and over, no matter what they call themselves. The name changes, but the argumentative negativity stays the same through the reincarnation process. And the tendency to keep blaming their problems with other members on others instead of themselves.


----------



## Argent11 (Sep 10, 2018)

On some sponsoring supported forums I saw this. Eventually the sponsors
who watch post count. Didn't feel like that was the kind of post count that was exactly what we wanted. Enforce your dang forum laws !!!!
And don't just stand there and say they exist.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

I remember years back when I would just read here. Look at deer pics and hunting reports for hours, people used to write stories and it really seemed like a gatheting for outdoorsmen. I joined to find its nothing but a giant opinion column. Hunters cutting down hunters, fisherman arguing, insults in the political forum. I like my dog so much more after joining. Thinking of seriously hanging it up. I wonder if penning a letter to GON directly about an exposure like this with the advertising they clearly profit from is seeing less eyes due to forum climate. People  are claiming  they arent viewing the page like others say it was visited in the past. Theres a reason, some say they dont like the look or setup but this thread  isnt from today obviously.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello
My name is kmack I have a GON  addiction. 
I’m sitting next to someguyintraffic. He’s on his phone 2 two tu to to.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey some guy. 
U hunt this last weekend. 
What do u hunt deer with. Bow, rifle. Both.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

Oh, then when they find out you dont have online feelings like them they question if you hunt or fish. Lol, petulant.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Oh, then when they find out you dont have online feelings like them they question if you hunt or fish. Lol, petulant.


I don’t know if that was meant to me. But if it was Thankyou. 
Errrr I think ?


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Oh, then when they find out you dont have online feelings like them they question if you hunt or fish. Lol, petulant.




You can find this very example almost simultaneously above and in the PF. Uncanny I tell ya.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2018)

mercy....


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2018)

We just tring to find out if you have a good spot. May invite our selfs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> mercy....


Goodness


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2018)

folks gettin' all tore up in here


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> folks gettin' all tore up in here


Sorry ? 
I just can’t help it. Work with me.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2018)

i here fer ya, bud


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> folks gettin' all tore up in here




Tore up? Youre kidding right?
The topic is old and now renewed and participation has dropped and has been for years by reading previous pages. Suppose people really dont like the font that much?

As for NCHB claiming 99% have no issue, well when youre sampling is based on the daily regular group that spend all day and week here of course no one sees anything unattractive about the forum. How many memberships are here and how many havent participated for long periods that once did or log in now and then because of topics raised in this thread?

Ive moderated a lawn and landscape forum off and on for years with about 4 other guys. You have to resist the I am God complex to do so. Think Ive banned 1 guy over 5 years and he had been warned 3 times to quit advertising.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Sep 10, 2018)

I don't login on the weekends anymore cause i had to cancel my home internet to pay my lawn guy... I have no issues with the forums or the Mods. Well, NCH ain't offered to cook me juan of them burgers yet so i'm alittle T'eed at him. But other than that I'm purty goot.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Most people here dont spend their day online and their online persona isnt where they go for acceptance.



Says the guy who's posted over 1,000 times in the span of a few months. Been a member since 2015 and have yet to reach 1000. I post pretty regularly and honestly am probably on this forum too much at times. Don't accuse people of something then get your panties in a wad when you get exposed


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 10, 2018)

Oh My !


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 10, 2018)

Some guys make more friends with every post they make...
Obviously, some guys don't.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Says the guy who's posted over 1,000 times in the span of a few months. Been a member since 2015 and have yet to reach 1000. I post pretty regularly and honestly am probably on this forum too much at times. Don't accuse people of something then get your panties in a wad when you get exposed



Exposed for what, not agreeing with the peanut gallery? LOL

13 replies in a day is what Ive posted. Youre serious? Theres members here logging 50 or more daily easy. Im sorry about your post count. Maybe your just not that interesting and witty to converse with.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 10, 2018)

Traffic must be grid locked today or the service at chic fil a was a little too fast again.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Tore up? Youre kidding right?
> The topic is old and now renewed and participation has dropped and has been for years by reading previous pages. Suppose people really dont like the font that much?
> 
> As for NCHB claiming 99% have no issue, well when youre sampling is based on the daily regular group that spend all day and week here of course no one sees anything unattractive about the forum. How many memberships are here and how many havent participated for long periods that once did or log in now and then because of topics raised in this thread?
> ...


Yeah, I belong to and moderate a few other outdoors forums. They are pretty much dead. This one is one of the few that has survived Facebook and Twitter and all the new, glam social media sites. There's a reason for that. This is the best outdoors forum on the web. We have a bunch of new members joining every day. 365 days a year. And usually at least one former member trying to rejoin each day.  That doesn't happen if people don't like the forum.

I don't think we have any mods with a God complex on here nowadays, either. We try to avoid hiring guys with negative attitudes as mods. None of us have to resist the God complex. Maybe it's just you. If it was like you say here, this thread and several posters on it would already be gone by now.

Seems like negative threads like this aren't really adding a lot to the forum, either. Either you like our forum, or you don't. Either you can follow a few simple rules, or you can't. Either you can get along with folks, or you can't. Don't try to project your bitterness onto everyone else. If we're that bad, why do you keep coming back? And back? And back? You can always go post on the forums that suit you more than this one. Negativity isn't the best way to spend your life. Lighten up. Enjoy life instead of picking it apart.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, I belong to and moderate a few other outdoors forums. They are pretty much dead. This one is one of the few that has survived Facebook and Twitter and all the new, glam social media sites. There's a reason for that. This is the best outdoors forum on the web. We have a bunch of new members joining every day. 365 days a year. And usually at least one former member trying to rejoin each day.  That doesn't happen if people don't like the forum.
> 
> I don't think we have any mods with a God complex on here nowadays, either. We try to avoid hiring guys with negative attitudes as mods. None of us have to resist the God complex. Maybe it's just you.
> 
> Seems like negative threads like this aren't really adding a lot to the forum, either. Either you like our forum, or you don't. Either you can follow a few simple rules, or you can't. Either you can get along with folks, or you can't. Don't try to project your bitterness onto everyone else. If we're that bad, why do you keep coming back? And back? And back? You can always go post on the forums that suit you more than this one. Negativity isn't the best way to spend your life. Lighten up. Enjoy life instead of picking it apart.



Lol, project. Youre killing me. You know exactly what Im addressing and the group Im alluding too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2018)

No, really I don't. I see only about one or two folks on here complaining, out of all the members. You are one of those. If you're referring to the Useles Billy boys, don't open their thread. Simple as that. Keep pushing it like you always do, and you will experience the same results as you always do. Then, you won't have to worry about the injustice.


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Lol, project. Youre killing me. You know exactly what Im addressing and the group Im alluding too.


If you dont like the forum why do you keep posting? BYE FELICIA.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 10, 2018)

If they won't walk ...walk em , but be nice  I love these hillbilly and shed collectors


----------



## redeli (Sep 10, 2018)

I like to think that I am witty


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2018)

sinclair1 said:


> If they won't walk ...walk em , but be nice  I love these hillbilly and shed collectors


We have the occasional weed that pops up in our yard, too. We try to avoid spraying them until it's obvious that they are intent on choking out the Bermuda.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Lol, project. Youre killing me. You know exactly what Im addressing and the group Im alluding too.





someguyintraffic said:


> Lol, project. Youre killing me. You know exactly what Im addressing and the group Im alluding too.


I missed ya my ole friend !! Hope you well !! It has been a while !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 10, 2018)

I stopped posting as much when the Billies kicked me out !! Now that my friends...takes some doing, being kicked out by the Billies  !!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2018)

redeli said:


> I like to think that I am witty



But you're really redeli. Nobody seems to mind though so you can be witty redeli all day long.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 10, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> We have the occasional weed that pops up in our yard, too. We try to avoid spraying them until it's obvious that they are intent on choking out the Bermuda.



Some of these are more like nut grass.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

[


red neck richie said:


> If you dont like the forum why do you keep posting? BYE FELICIA.




Never said I didnt like the forum, theres a group and youre in it that are nothing but smart alecks, sit behind your keyboards and post whatever, and then when someone takes you up on it you  type up the same tripe just like above.  Its never addressed and never will be clearly. Oh good grief but when you give it back they want you to leave, banned, youre a troll. Whatever. It is what exactly the thread was started about years ago. If it was not so we wouldnt be discussing it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Never said I didnt like the forum, theres a group and youre in it that are nothing but smart alecks, sit behind your keyboards and post whatever, and then when someone takes you up on it you  type up the same tripe just like above.  Its never addressed and never will be clearly. Oh good grief but when you give it back they want you to leave, banned, youre a troll. Whatever. It is what exactly the thread was started about years ago. If it was not so we wouldnt be discussing it.


Someone ask for a smart Alec


----------



## redeli (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Never said I didnt like the forum, theres a group and youre in it that are nothing but smart alecks, sit behind your keyboards and post whatever, and then when someone takes you up on it you  type up the same tripe just like above.  Its never addressed and never will be clearly. Oh good grief but when you give it back they want you to leave, banned, youre a troll. Whatever. It is what exactly the thread was started about years ago. If it was not so we wouldnt be discussing it.


So what is your solution?


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Never said I didnt like the forum, theres a group and youre in it that are nothing but smart alecks, sit behind your keyboards and post whatever, and then when someone takes you up on it you  type up the same tripe just like above.  Its never addressed and never will be clearly. Oh good grief but when you give it back they want you to leave, banned, youre a troll. Whatever. It is what exactly the thread was started about years ago. If it was not so we wouldnt be discussing it.


Sounds like you cant take a joke and just like to argue to me. Take a deep breath its really not that big of a deal. Thanks for acknowledging how smart I am though. I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 10, 2018)

sinclair1 said:


> Someone ask for a smart Alec


Nobody summoned you my friend !! See ya come leaf season !! I still love ya !!


----------



## redeli (Sep 10, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Sounds like you cant take a joke and just like to argue to me. Take a deep breath its really not that big of a deal. Thanks for acknowledging how smart I am though. I appreciate the compliment.


I love a good joke and I do think you are smart....hardheaded and cantankerous...but very smart


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

redeli said:


> So what is your solution?



Being that the thread started what 5 - 6 years ago it seems that it is preferred the way it is.

Whatever. I come on here when I send my guys out on routes alone for the day and take time off.

When leaf fall starts cleanups will be sun up sun down and I wont be able to disturb utopia here. If Im not hitting a nerve thats making folks twitch about the topic sure are a bunch in need of quoting me and replying.

Ive moderated a lawn forum 5 years and never had members that spent so much energy to insult and discredit other members.


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm new and post a lot and don't have any problems with the site or members. I too lurked around for several years with out signing up. Only difference between now and then are the fact that I can post a topic or response and other members and myself can interact. Maybe because I'm interested in 90% of the topics on here and steer clear of the debatable topics best I can. Idk.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 10, 2018)

redeli said:


> I love a good joke and I do think you are smart....hardheaded and cantankerous...but very smart


Bah...humbug....the campfire is and has been wherr folks crack jokes !! Post in thr campfire...you are open game !!! Been that way a long time !! Lookat JD Williams !! He came in here..ask a question i tried to tell him should be in "on topic" !! He was here maybe a week !! Aint been seen or heard from since !! I think a Bigfoot got him !! I been worried and wondering anout him !!


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Being that the thread started what 5 - 6 years ago it seems that it is preferred the way it is.
> 
> Whatever. I come on here when I send my guys out on routes alone for the day and take time off.
> 
> ...


Thread ain't even a year old yet. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 10, 2018)

Always nice an toasty in here.


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 10, 2018)

redeli said:


> I love a good joke and I do think you are smart....hardheaded and cantankerous...but very smart


Very witty


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I stopped posting as much when the Billies kicked me out !! Now that my friends...takes some doing, being kicked out by the Billies  !!



the Billies ain't neva kick nobody out that wuz goot fer a round of warm PBR's


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Ive moderated a lawn forum 5 years and never had members that spent so much energy to insult and discredit other members.


I see exactly one of those types of members here right now. You wanna do this again? You're about there. History repeats itself. Some folks can't Heed common sense.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> Thread ain't even a year old yet. Hope this helps.


Meant 5 - 6 months. But yep  a year soon.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 10, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> the Billies ain't neva kick nobody out that wuz goot fer a round of warm PBR's


Nope....i was booted !! They booted be officially on their secret facebook page !! Kept it off GON !!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

shoot, I been a Billy for a long long time, and I din't even know they had a faceplant page


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

Oh, Greg.... BTW.  I didn't have any of that brass rod you were looking for.  I imagine that AirGas would have some at the welding supply.  I can check if you want me to.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 10, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Oh, Greg.... BTW.  I didn't have any of that brass rod you were looking for.  I imagine that AirGas would have some at the welding supply.  I can check if you want me to.


Ok. Please do. I need to get that steel pin out of there.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Ok. Please do. I need to get that steel pin out of there.



sho nuff...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Sounds like you cant take a joke and just like to argue to me. Take a deep breath its really not that big of a deal. Thanks for acknowledging how smart I am though. I appreciate the compliment.






redeli said:


> I love a good joke and I do think you are smart....hardheaded and cantankerous...but very smart



See? Even hard headed cantankerous red neck richie gets along with erryboty and gets compliments to boot. It can't be that hard to do can it?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Nope....i was booted !! They booted be officially on their secret facebook page !! Kept it off GON !!



There is no such thing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> There is no such thing.



Now them Billy's gonna haft ta go git faceplant accounts ta see what they are missin out on


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2018)

I don't have a Facebook account. Can I still post in the Billy thread?


----------



## rospaw (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> You can find this very example almost simultaneously above and in the PF. Uncanny I tell ya.



I thought i was a complainer..... I ain't SHEEP compared to you. 
The problems is .... in your posting/comments NO ONE AGREES WITH YOU that will post in your favor. Even RW stays away from your comments. You know your on the darkside when that occurs.  Sorta like a PETA nut posting in the "Stalk and Kill hog forum" on the thought of how CRUEL it is to kill a piggy. 
 Posting a different opinion is great for a discussion but at least be able to see the responses as others opinions that they believe in. Then when facts get throw around don't go in defence mode or run away. 
You know you are in the lions den and have a whole raw ribeye hanging around your neck in the PF forum.  If you don't know this ....... oh well!


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 10, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't have a Facebook account. Can I still post in the Billy thread?


I'm waiting to hear the official word myself?


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 10, 2018)

elfiii said:


> See? Even hard headed cantankerous red neck richie gets along with erryboty and gets compliments to boot. It can't be that hard to do can it?


<iframe width="678" height="381" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Lol, project. Youre killing me. You know exactly what Im addressing and the group Im alluding too.


I don’t know. Please explain.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> I'm waiting to hear the official word myself?


Yes u can.
Now go post away.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2018)

I hate being left out of something. 
Like a pie eating contest.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I hate being left out of something.
> Like a pie eating contest.



Peach cobbler?????  I'm in.


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 10, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Yes u can.
> Now go post away.


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 10, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Peach cobbler?????  I'm in.


I would settle for a couple turnovers...


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 10, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> I would settle for a couple turnovers...


I like fried pies.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> There is no such thing.


Sue me !! I admit...i was sworn to secrecy  !!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

Fried Pies?  oh man, oh man, oh man.

peach, skrawbury, apple... mmmmmm  mmmmmmm!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

rospaw said:


> I thought i was a complainer..... I ain't SHEEP compared to you.
> The problems is .... in your posting/comments NO ONE AGREES WITH YOU that will post in your favor. Even RW stays away from your comments. You know your on the darkside when that occurs.  Sorta like a PETA nut posting in the "Stalk and Kill hog forum" on the thought of how CRUEL it is to kill a piggy.
> Posting a different opinion is great for a discussion but at least be able to see the responses as others opinions that they believe in. Then when facts get throw around don't go in defence mode or run away.
> You know you are in the lions den and have a whole raw ribeye hanging around your neck in the PF forum.  If you don't know this ....... oh well!




Lol, you think I post my opinion on a subject to garner support? My poltical leanings and voting falls right in line with PF majority. Its the different take I have on some topics that warrant open insults from regulars?  Return fire then watch how it brings out troll monikers and being called a bed wetting liberal. Seriously?  I disagree with alot of things in the PF but labeling someone something for no reason isnt in my MO fella. You know better, youre in there all the time.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 10, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Fried Pies?  oh man, oh man, oh man.
> 
> peach, skrawbury, apple... mmmmmm  mmmmmmm!



Can't beat a good ol meat pie as well


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Lol, you think I post my opinion on a subject to garner support? My poltical leanings and voting falls right in line with PF majority. Its the different take I have on some topics that warrant open insults from regulars?  Return fire then watch how it brings out troll monikers and being called a bed wetting liberal. Seriously?  I disagree with alot of things in the PF but labeling someone something for no reason isnt in my MO fella. You know better, youre in there all the time.


Please explain what PF means . Thank you and carry on !!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 10, 2018)

... obviously here just for the fun of it.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 10, 2018)

Political forum


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't have a Facebook account. Can I still post in the Billy thread?



Only if you catch up your dues.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Only if you catch up your dues.


While he's at it, can he catch up on mine too?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Only if you catch up your dues.


I think there is something fishy going on with the dues. They get took out of my account, but you swear you never got a check?


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 10, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> shoot, I been a Billy for a long long time, and I din't even know they had a faceplant page


You do not want to go in there. Trust me .


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 10, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> You do not want to go in there. Trust me .


Who all got banded in there?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Lol, you think I post my opinion on a subject to garner support? My poltical leanings and voting falls right in line with PF majority. Its the different take I have on some topics that warrant open insults from regulars?  Return fire then watch how it brings out troll monikers and being called a bed wetting liberal. Seriously?  I disagree with alot of things in the PF but labeling someone something for no reason isnt in my MO fella. You know better, youre in there all the time.


I disagree with the folks in the PF from time to time myself. I just don't do it in a confrontational narcissistic manner, and expect them all to change their wicked ways and agree with me, or I'm agonna cuss 'em.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I disagree with the folks in the PF from time to time myself. I just don't do it in a confrontational narcissistic manner, and expect them all to change their wicked ways and agree with me, or I'm agonna cuss 'em.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Okay, I've been focusing and unfocusing my eyes for nearly 15 minutes now. I can't see what's in the wall!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 10, 2018)

How many girls in this photo?


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 10, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> How many girls in this photo?
> View attachment 942658


2


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 10, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> How many girls in this photo?
> View attachment 942658


2


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 10, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> 2


Is their a subliminal message?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 10, 2018)

Ha...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 10, 2018)

What's in the wall?


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 10, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> Who all got banded in there?


I dont know. I haven't been in there in quite some time. I was one of the original mods/admin


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 10, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Okay, I've been focusing and unfocusing my eyes for nearly 15 minutes now. I can't see what's in the wall!


It's not whats in the wall. It's what the wall represents.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 10, 2018)

Two look like girls...but who knows nowdays


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 10, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> It's not whats in the wall. It's what the wall represents.


Is this a Pink Floyd thang?<iframe width="547" height="410" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Two look like girls...but who knows nowdays



they don't look tranny to me.  either juan of them


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 10, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Is this a Pink Floyd thang?<iframe width="547" height="410" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


No. But I ronicly enough. That is the title to another fuzzy threads.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

Miggy dun built a wall

MGSA = make Georgia safe again


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

maybe one day Fuzzy will take me trout fishing and show me how it is done.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 10, 2018)

I miss all those fishing pics fuzzy used to post in the Billy threads


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> How many girls in this photo?
> View attachment 942658


2
2


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> 2
> 2





kmckinnie said:


> 2
> 2



Its dun like this....

to,two,tu,too,2,also


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 10, 2018)

And.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 10, 2018)

I love the participation on this thread


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 10, 2018)

He built the wall and left...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2018)

Maybe he wanted to see if anybody would argue with it......


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> He built the wall and left...



And I heard him exclaim, as he drove out of sight, "My work is done here"


Yeah, I know, but it is a bit early for Christmas wishes , don't you think?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe he wanted to see if anybody would argue with it......



He needs to put a fence post in front of it, so the undecided can have an argument with it too.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 10, 2018)

There ya go.  Someone argue with that.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 10, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> View attachment 942664
> 
> There ya go.  Someone argue with that.



Too much barb wire


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Too much barb wire



sucker you right in, didn't he?


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 10, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> View attachment 942664
> 
> There ya go.  Someone argue with that.


You put the 2nd and 3rd strand too close.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 10, 2018)

My post but not my wire.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 10, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> sucker you right in, didn't he?



Couldn't help myself, it's just in our nature here


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 10, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> My post but not my wire.



My deer need to cross your property here so I guess you don’t mind I cut a couple few strands. I mean the wire is on my side and all.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 10, 2018)

Cut the one that is too close to the other one.  you know, the one.   Richie was complanin bout it.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 10, 2018)

That’s the one I was gonna leave though. I already cut four this morning.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> That’s the one I was gonna leave though. I already cut four this morning.



cut tha one with the elektrisakal hooked up to it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> View attachment 942664
> 
> There ya go.  Someone argue with that.


A turtle will be along soon.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

be sanging a new song.

Come on Baby light my fire.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> I love the participation on this thread


Folks gettin along..........who'da thunk it. 
So simple a caveman can do it.......or is it the Geico lizard. I get them confuzzled.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

this one is from down at Kinniemac pond.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

A cave lizerd?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> A cave lizerd?


I'm familiar with racetrack lizards. They's like leeches to anything in a crew uniform.


----------



## Argent11 (Sep 10, 2018)

What ever he wants to think. You won't change him either way.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

Pappy heard of lot lizerds.  

don't wanna mess with them.  They piezun


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A turtle will be along soon.



Pappy done hoped him up.


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 10, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Cut the one that is too close to the other one.  you know, the one.   Richie was complanin bout it.


Yall gonna let Pappys pet cows get out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Yall gonna let Pappys pet cows get out.


Those aren't Pappy's cows. He just borrowed them for a little while.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2018)

The post was cut 1 year to soon. 
Kinda a little post. Don’t u think.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those aren't Pappy's cows. He just borrowed them for a little while.



just long enuff ta carve off a few steaks.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> The post was cut 1 year to soon.
> Kinda a little post. Don’t u think.



it would have been a good one next year


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 10, 2018)

Don’t tell justice but I borrowed his sign too.
And if pappy wants his cow back 
I never sawed it!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 10, 2018)

Tu-tu, to, too, two faces kissin...


----------



## jcountry (Sep 10, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Do you think it's because of over moderation? My friends are turning to facebook groups. I like GON and I want to see it grow, but people are saying it is behind the times.




First time I have been here in months.   

It is definitely over-moderated.    Can't say anything that would offend a deacon or a nun.   

Plus, it's just not the same as it used to be.   

People tend to get a kick out of the useless billy threads, but I don't understand them.   Don't want to.    I'm just not wired for that kind of humor.    (I think they are supposed to be humorous.    IDK.   Don't care.)

Used to check the weather threads, but those seem to have died out too.   I enjoyed the winter guy, but he seems to have just quit.

Y'all take care.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

CummingDeplorable said:


> I didn’t bother to read all 18 pages of comments before deciding to comment about my own experiences here...
> Be your own brand.


I sent you a pm / conversation with the link to the Danish Alone with subtitles.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

jcountry said:


> First time I have been here in months.
> 
> It is definitely over-moderated.    Can't say anything that would offend a deacon or a nun.
> 
> ...



he's over in the Billy thread right now.  Maybe you should drop by and say howdy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

jcountry said:


> Used to check the weather threads, but those seem to have died out too.   I enjoyed the winter guy, but he seems to have just quit.
> 
> Y'all take care.


You clearly haven't checked the weather thread lately. Typically it is only active when the weather has, which has been dead most of the year. That changed the last week or so. Also, the winter weather guy only posts in the winter. Hope this helps.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 10, 2018)

CummingDeplorable said:


> I didn’t bother to read all 18 pages of comments before deciding to comment about my own experiences here...
> Be your own brand.




Amazin how similarly southern outdoorsman can think.
That's what makes it so obvious that some others don't.
I joined this forum to find friends (not online personas) that thought like me and maybe I would get to hunt, fish (even out of state), camp, and eat lunch with.
Done all that, and love it.
Hanging around for more...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Amazin how similarly southern outdoorsman can think.
> That's what makes it so obvious that some others don't.
> I joined this forum to find friends (not online personas) that thought like me and maybe I would get to hunt, fish (even out of state), camp, and eat lunch with.
> Done all that, and love it.
> Hanging around for more...


We like you too, Corvette.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Amazin how similarly southern outdoorsman can think.
> That's what makes it so obvious that some others don't.
> I joined this forum to find friends (not online personas) that thought like me and maybe I would get to hunt, fish (even out of state), camp, and eat lunch with.
> Done all that, and love it.
> Hanging around for more...


I fished, camped, and eated supper with you. It was fun.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 10, 2018)

I miss The Heed


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 10, 2018)

Well I don’t get it, the Billy threads are clearly titled, so if a person doesn’t like them, they can avoid them, more than once I’ve wondered why ppl are aggravated by something they chose to read, I enjoy the Billy threads, so that’s where I spend most of my time, I don’t like the political forum too much, so I stay out of it, looky there, that was easy


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 10, 2018)

A wise man doesn't talk politics or religion with strangers. 
So said my daddy.Shoulda listened.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 10, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> The post was cut 1 year to soon.
> Kinda a little post. Don’t u think.





NE GA Pappy said:


> it would have been a good one next year



It was a good one the next year.  It will be a good one next year too, to, two, 2, II, Tu.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 10, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Amazin how similarly southern outdoorsman can think.
> That's what makes it so obvious that some others don't.
> I joined this forum to find friends (not online personas) that thought like me and maybe I would get to hunt, fish (even out of state), camp, and eat lunch with.
> Done all that, and love it.
> Hanging around for more...



I mean how rude and selfish can one man be geez!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

wouldn't take anything for these memories.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

or this one either


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

that was his first buck all by himself.  Pappy couldn't have be more proud of him


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 10, 2018)

Johnny 71 said:


> Well I don’t get it, the Billy threads are clearly titled, so if a person doesn’t like them, they can avoid them, more than once I’ve wondered why ppl are aggravated by something they chose to read, I enjoy the Billy threads, so that’s where I spend most of my time, I don’t like the political forum too much, so I stay out of it, looky there, that was easy


Ikr ?


----------



## CummingDeplorable (Sep 10, 2018)

For a small out of the way digital oasis... this is a seriously well behaved group. In person I wouldn’t be surprised but for an on line forum? Very rare


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 10, 2018)

I love this place. It's better than TV.


NE GA Pappy said:


>


Mods gonna let this fly?


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 10, 2018)

How on earth did this get turned into a positively enjoyable thread?  

Some are personally responsible for this and I would like to thank them!


----------



## CummingDeplorable (Sep 10, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> I love this place. It's better than TV.
> 
> Mods gonna let this fly?


At least they aren’t granny panties...


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 10, 2018)

My first buck by myself happen to be a button and was highly frowned upon by a well known member on here who shall remain nameless forever. I don’t know him personally and he doesn’t know me.
His brother is a true saint and I’m still thankful to him for taking me way back then. I hold no grudge, I was young, happy as a lark I got one and wish them both the best for the deer I’ll never forget.
Come to think of it all my deer have been by myself but that was my first buck. 3rd deer. Thank you so en so’s brother.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 10, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> maybe one day Fuzzy will take me trout fishing and show me how it is done.


Potty mouth !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 10, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> How many girls in this photo?
> View attachment 942658


Only 1 with..only one that is...only one mature one !!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 10, 2018)

Wanna compare knuckle scars?
Ha! We probably have to start a new thread.
Welcome to the club!
There is such a thing as reincarnation you know... Some of the members on here are proof.
Ketchya 2mrrw...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 10, 2018)

Pig got a new black mouth too, to,two, also?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Potty mouth !!



Pappy didn't mean ta use fowl language.

Like cheekun, dove, quails, or turkeyssssss


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 10, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Pig got a new black mouth too, to,two, also?


Not sure. Her mom is a boxer and father possibly catahoula. She keeps her nose to the ground and has big ears. We was shootin squirrels the other day.


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 10, 2018)

She was sittin right at my feet while I was shootin at 8 weeks old.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 10, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy didn't mean ta use fowl language.
> 
> Like cheekun, dove, quails, or turkeyssssss


Ya forgot ducks and geese  ya old coot ..............
oh wait that's another one


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 10, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> Its just one of those small hurdles, it is a G rated forum. You cant even spell further with an a,lol. It is what it is. I'm sure quite a few on here curse like a sailor in person, me included, but it is a forum for all ages and we gotta keep it clean for the younguns.



Yeah that further with an a needs a fixin on here. That one is used daily and should be fixed before we go any farther.


----------



## redeli (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


maybe the greatest post since I been on here


----------



## redeli (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Early wriggly field wall ?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 11, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Some of these are more like nut grass.



Yep and nut grass attracts turkeys.  Seems we have at least one turkey strutting around passing judgment.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

oops1 said:


> I miss The Heed


He grew a bunch of tomatoes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 11, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> I love this place. It's better than TV.
> 
> Mods gonna let this fly?


Some of the adds on here are more clear than this. 
Errr shows more. 
Yes I looked.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry i stirred up a hornets nest and left. I'll be in the Billy threads being semi-humorous.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Sep 11, 2018)

My name is Honkey and i like the Billy threads. Best bunch of folks i've never met anywhere.... Lol. Some i have some i haven't.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2018)

weather thread?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Mud wants to post in the meat shack but can't.. Poor lil fella


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

oops1 said:


> Mud wants to post in the meat shack but can't.. Poor lil fella


He doesn't have the proper security clearance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Onct that hurrycane makes up it's mind the Meat Shack will have a post in there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Rat now Florence is actin like a typical woman. Couldn't make up her mind if her life depended on it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Not a single weather model is in agreement with where she's goin fo sho.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 11, 2018)

That's why he's sore. He wants clearance


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

What did Clarence do to him?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2018)

mercy,,,,,


----------



## oops1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Wouldn't give him clearance


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 11, 2018)

I got weeds growing in my yard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Kenny grows weed.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2018)

he hauls it too


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What did Clarence do to him?


Didn't let him in the reeb joint.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Does Clarence have a boat?


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does Clarence have a boat?


https://screenshots.firefox.com/vZrOuJCZfT5dE9wy/www.google.com


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

That's overkill.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kenny grows weed.





Da Possum said:


> he hauls it too



Yep, in a reefer no less. That's why he's mad all the time.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 14, 2018)

All caught up now


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2018)

lots of goot info in this one


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm here now


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 14, 2018)

Apparently the lawncare bidness is wide open, you know with all the moderating and posting here and what nots and what have you's...smh


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2018)

long long read...very very little content


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 14, 2018)

Useless thread


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 14, 2018)

Jim Thompson said:


> long long read...very very little content


Agreed. But you kept reading.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 14, 2018)

Is it because it's almost fall that participants are leaving or did they just fall out of the trees??    After all it is that time of the year....


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 15, 2018)

Funny, I haven't felt the draft caused by forum members fleeing da scene.  Must be an allergic reaction to da grass.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Agreed. But you kept reading.



I have to admit I skipped through


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 15, 2018)

I didn’t know they was lawnmower repair forums on the interweb


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 15, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Useless thread



Unless your lawn tractor is acting up, in which case u now know who to call


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 15, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Yep, in a reefer no less. That's why he's mad all the time.


I only get mad when I have no weed to haul in my reefer. 
These California folks love it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 15, 2018)

We do not have a weed eater. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 15, 2018)

Thread jackers


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

Jim Thompson said:


> I have to admit I skipped through



Generally speaking, it doesn’t take long to figure out when it’s possible to recognize the extent of the content in a thread. Fill me in....


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 17, 2018)

Thread will be a year old before we know it.... My opinion, People move around, hunting more specific to their interests. I don't expect "they left", likely more like they just spend more time elsewhere, where their specific hobby or interest is covered more. I love woody's. Information highway, from experienced people. Also, it's the best alternative to another boring cop show on TV


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2018)

Jim Thompson said:


> I have to admit I skipped through


Like a flat rock on a lake.....


----------

